

Modify JS AST with a sane declarative interface (DOM like). - sboudrias
https://github.com/SBoudrias/AST-query

======
AdrianRossouw
heh. i was actually looking for something like this.

I'm working on an article about how a declarative language (see: a DSL) is
just less expressive than an imperative one.

I'm probably going to use gulp vs grunt as the example and use the AST to
unravel equivalent config files into pseudocode that represents what they
actually 'mean'.

This will probably make that a bit easier to work my way though, thanks.

